# Disco duro roto, necesito pasar / y /home a otras particione

## HitMaker

Hay alguna forma sencilla para no tener que reinstalar? 

Alguna sugerencia  :Sad: 

Tengo ahora el sistema en el sdb que está a punto de morir, sdb2 primaria es la partición raíz con /boot incluido y sdb4 logica es la partición /home .

Voy a comprarme un disco duro nuevo para salvar lo más que pueda, como se haría el proceso porque imagino que copiar a mansalva no creo que funcione.

----------

## gringo

puedes simplemente crear un tar de todo tu sistema actual desde un livecd p.ej. y luego usarlo como base de tu nuevo sistema, como si fuera un stage4.

Hay muchísimas posibilidades para esto, como si quires hacer una copia de la(s) partición(es) y luego volcarlo al disco que hayas comprado.

saluetes

----------

## demostenes

De acuerdo con gringo, pero luego tendrás que instalar obligatoriamente el grub en tu nuevo disco duro.

A lo mejor ahorrabas tiempo haciendo un simple dd:

```
dd if=/dev/disco-viejo of=/dev/disco-nuevo
```

y quitando y poniendo uno en lugar del otro.

¡¡¡ Ojo, esto necesita una gran cantidad de dedos cruzados !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

con dd lo podes hacer

dd if=particionorigginal of=particiondestino

o sino podes hacer un cp -a eso es bastante mas rapido

----------

## Coghan

Creo que la herramienta que necesitas es sys-fs/ddrescue, diseñada específicamente para esto, poder volcar datos de un dispositivo a otro incluso si el origen tiene errores. Mas info en su página web:

http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue_es.html

----------

## demostenes

Vaya, ¡qué buena pinta tiene el ddrescue ése, Coghan! 

Me la apunto a la colección. Muchas gracias.   :Wink: 

----------

## HitMaker

Pues muchas gracias, me lo pienso, tampoco tengo tantas cosas asi que quizás haga un backup de mi carpeta home y decida por la instalación desde 0, no me termina de gustar la idea de copiar algo de un disco duro roto a uno nuevo y en buen estado.

----------

## luispa

Otra opción es: 

- boot desde systemrescue CD (por ejemplo)

- particionas el nuevo disco con lo necesario (root, swap, etc..)

- mkdir /mnt/root.original

- mkdir /mnt/root.destino

- mount /dev/oooo /mnt/root.original   <== El original

- mount /dev/dddd /mnt/root.destino   <== El destino

- rsync -av /mnt/root.original/ /mnt/root.destino      (el slash detrás de ...original es necesario y NO debes poner slash al final de ...destino)

Funciona, probado.

Luis

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nadie ha mencionado el metodo mas simple de todos (el que uso siempre y no me ha fallado nunca):

```
cp -a /origen /destino
```

Eso copia todo, archivos especiales incluidos conservando los atributos. Si el disco esta dañado, la copia saltea el archivo ilegible y continua con el siguiente.

Yo tampoco conocia ddrescue, me lo llevo, parece poderoso...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo recomiendo mejor rsync ya que te mantiene fiel permisos, directorios, subdirectorios y links, ya he pasado sistemas completos sin reisntalar y como dicen solo correr grub y ajustar el fstab.

segun el man de rsync y como lo he utilizado yo

```

rsync -av /origen /destino
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> con dd lo podes hacer
> 
> dd if=particionorigginal of=particiondestino
> 
> o sino podes hacer un cp -a eso es bastante mas rapido

 

lol

cp -a preserva todo tambien....

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   con dd lo podes hacer
> 
> dd if=particionorigginal of=particiondestino
> 
> o sino podes hacer un cp -a eso es bastante mas rapido 
> ...

  la diferencia es que si por algun motivo se para la copia, por ejemplo si se tranca el disco defectuoso, se corta la corriente, al reiniciar la copia con sync no pierdes el trabajo realizado sino que continua donde quedo.

----------

## pelelademadera

eso no lo sabia. es para tener en cuenta...

pasa q siempre que he usado el comando es para mover cosas entre discos. la home y es inmovible para mi...

el / y /usr/portage y /boot pesan poco en mi caso, seran unos 20gb, con mi raid, son unos pocos minutos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> la diferencia es que si por algun motivo se para la copia, por ejemplo si se tranca el disco defectuoso, se corta la corriente, al reiniciar la copia con sync no pierdes el trabajo realizado sino que continua donde quedo.

 

no sé dónde has oído eso, pero si hay un apagón todo depende básicamente del sistema de archivos, poco pueden hacer rsync o cp.

yo prefiero rsync porque es mucho mas potente que cp, sobre todo para copias de seguridad : puedes hacer copias incrementales fácilmente, puedes definir rápidamente que archivos NO quieres que se copien, tiene comprobación de checksum y bueno, tiene una barra de progreso lo que se agradece en copias largas  :Smile: 

cuestión de gustos supongo, como todo.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

mira vos que copado. siempre use cp para copias en el acto, y para backup, partimage con el system rescue cd (chico el cd ese) lo de rsync lo voy a estudiar, los backups incrementales son re comodos

----------

